# Freebsd 12.0 Google Cloud



## andregrjp (Sep 1, 2019)

Hello,

I installed Freebsd 12.0 in Google Cloud but I can't create a new user. 
I tried with adduser and pw. In both cases there isn't a response from the OS, however, I can create groups,

Also, I have seen that "home" directory doesn't exist after the initial installation, I created the folder but didn't fix the issue.

I am wondering if someone faced the same problem with the Google Cloud instance.

Thanks
Andregrjp


----------



## Lamia (Sep 1, 2019)

It is not intended to be used like that.


----------



## andregrjp (Sep 1, 2019)

Lamia, what do you mean? 
I have freebsd in AWS and in my local machine and is working with users as well as groups. Looks like freebsd in Google is different. 
Can you please provide more info?


----------



## obsigna (Sep 1, 2019)

Just recently, I also set up FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE on a GCP instance. I got a few AWS instances running as well. In both cases, after a fresh install and launch, my first goal is to gain root access. Once I have this, everything else behaves just normal.

That said, the troubleshooting starts with step 0, like with an electric device, i.e._ „0. Verify that you got the power plug set into the mains socket."_

Troubleshooting:
0. Verify that you got root access rights.

1. Use the catholic pw(8) command sequence for creating a user:
`# pw useradd -n andre -c "André" -m -s /bin/csh`​`# passwd andre`​​2. Repair the passwd database:
`pwd_mkdb -p /etc/master.passwd`​then repeat ts-step 1​
If ts-step 1 was successful, ts-step 2 is not necessary.


----------



## andregrjp (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks obsigna, I will try it today. 
With AWS I had the same issue but I could create a user with the useradd command. After that everything was ok.
However with the Google version, everytime I typed the pw command to create a user, I didn't get any response (system hang out) and I pressed ctrl+z to cancel it. The strange was that I could add groups.

Also I want to mention that /usr/home/ directory doesn't exist and I created it manually (not sure if this was intentional). Did you have the same issue with the home directory?


----------



## obsigna (Sep 2, 2019)

andregrjp said:


> ... With AWS I had the same issue but I could create a user with the useradd command.



None of my systems knows the useradd command, neither of FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE on AWS and GCP, nor any FreeBSD on my local systems.
`which useradd`
useradd: Command not found.



andregrjp said:


> ... Also I want to mention that /usr/home/ directory doesn't exist and I created it manually (not sure if this was intentional). Did you have the same issue with the home directory?



I don’t remember, however, I can tell that this is not an issue at all, because the -m flag of the pw(8) command would create the necessary directory tree for the user’s home directory if it doesn't exist yet. It even would create the symlink in the root fs, i.e. /home -> usr/home.


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 2, 2019)

The command adduser should work.

`$ which adduser`
/usr/sbin/adduser


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Sep 2, 2019)

It doesn't work on my FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p14 box either:


```
root@unmei:/ # which useradd
useradd: Command not found
```

`$ which adduser` does though. 


```
$ which adduser
/usr/sbin/adduser
```


----------



## andregrjp (Sep 2, 2019)

I tried again but after executing the command for adduser, nothing happens




> # freebsd-version
> 12.0-RELEASE-p10
> 
> # uname -mrs
> ...


----------



## andregrjp (Sep 2, 2019)

I found the issue. I was using OS login in global metadata and didn't allow the google account daemon to start.

I tried to start it manually and I was getting this error:



> # /usr/local/etc/rc.d/google_accounts_daemon restart
> Stopping google_accounts_daemon.
> Starting google_accounts_daemon.
> # Deactivating Google Compute Engine OS Login.
> ...



Then from the global metadata I removed the key for OS login and I restarted the instance. After that I could start the daemon and create users


----------



## zilti (Jul 14, 2020)

andregrjp said:


> Then from the global metadata I removed the key for OS login and I restarted the instance. After that I could start the daemon and create users



How do you mean global metadata? What exactly did you remove? I tried to run "/usr/local/bin/google_oslogin_control deactivate", but that didn't help in re-enabling the ability to create accounts.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 14, 2020)

zilti Keep in mind you're responding to an old thread and andregrjp hasn't been seen since he posted it. Don't expect a reply any time soon.


----------

